# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  [Análisis]Revelación de efectos en Youtube

## maenk

La información es,sin duda alguna,la que crea y destruye la magia;sin información,el efecto a realizar es imposible;mientras que si el efecto está muy difundido,no hay efecto mágico.Hoy en día,con los nuevos medios de comunicación,la información fluye prácticamente libre,por lo que no es raro ver a magos afirmar que Youtube,el mago Enmascarado,etc están matando a la magia.Pero hay algo a tener en cuenta:Sólo los que buscan la información la encuentran.Experimentando en Google,me puse a escribir temas con la palabra magia(La magia del tarot,magia de cerca,magia potagia,...)y,a menos que busques específicamente juegos revelados,no los encuentras.(el 99% de las veces)
Con esto,se llega a una conclusión:*los que buscan juegos explicados,tienen interés por averiguar el secreto.*
¿Alguno de los que está leyendo esto ha buscado la fórmula de la Coca Cola,supuestamente secreta?Esta se encuentra en Google,e incluso Wikipedia tiene un artículo con ella,y se encuentra tan rápido como cualquier pase o técnica mágica
Supongo que la mayoría no la habrá buscado,porque simplemente carece de interés.
En cambio,otros la habrán buscado,porque quieren aprender a hacer su bebida favorita
Lo mismo ocurre con la magia.
Esto nos plantea una duda:*¿Si el público profano generalmente no ve estos videos,quién lo hace?*
La respuesta en simple:Los verdaderos amantes de la magia
Otro tema candente son los usuarios que suben dichos videos.¿Merecen nuestro odio y desprecio por lo que hacen?
La verdad es que sólo quieren sociabilizarse con la comunidad mágica,participando y dando lo que tienen.
Obviamente,lo que dan no suele ser de su propiedad¡Algo tremendamente injusto!
Hecho el vídeo,empiezan los insultos,el odio,denuncias,etc
En mi opinión,esto no es correcto.La mayoría de la gente que revela efectos son:
a)jóvenes e inexpertos "magos" que intentan dar lo que tanto les costó obtener para hacerlo más accesible.No reparan en las consecuencias por falta de experiencia,aunque suelen dejarlo tras ver que es poco ético.Un mago de un círculo mágico rara vez hace esto,porque se le enseñan ciertas reglas no escritas de la magia(nunca revelar,no repetir...)
b)"Magos" que,resentidos con la comunidad mágica,quieren exponer los juegos por fastidiar.Suelen surgir de los anteriores,tras discutir y recibir insultos de la gente por sis videos.De este tipo de pseudomagos,somos nosotros culpables,dado que no podemos esperar que alguien se meta en el mundo de la magia sabiendo todo lo que puede y no hacer,por lo que insultos y discusiones muchas veces sobran.
En resumen,con una mejor educación mágica,los vídeos serían muchos menos,pero aun así habría alguno.
¿Podemos hacer algo para evitar estos vídeos?
No.Aunque consiguiesemos que el usuario X dejase de subir vídeos,pronto surgiría otro Y.
Pero sí podemos mitigar en todo lo posible esto.
Nuestro objetivo como magos debería ser enseñar magia a todo aquel interesado,creando puentes entre el mundo mágico online y offline,enseñando lo que todo mago debe y no debe hacer,etc.Internet nos permite aumentar el número de personas a las que enseñar,así que *no deberíamos limitarnos a enseñar juegos y técnicas,sino también ética*
Cuando veo uno de estos vídeos,no puedo enfadarme ni odiar al usuario que lo subió...sólo puedo sentir tristeza al ver cómo este necesita aprender más.La gente que sube estos vídeos nos necesita,es obvio.Podemos pasar el tiempo quejándonos,insultando o denunciando,o podemos enseñar,como todo maestro mago debería.
Siento la parrafada.Espero vuestras opiniones y comentarios  :Smile1:

----------


## JL.GZ

Voy a abrir una puerta más, de verdad que desvelen el secreto destruiría la magia?



Aunque supongo que muchos o la mayoría, ya la conocíais. Que diga que A es igual a B, hace que los podáis ver iguales?. No se, a mi me sigue pareciendo muy mágico, o por lo menos muy interesante como me la juega mi cerebro.

Sobre el resto no voy a comentar, Saludos.

----------


## alvarovilla

Creo que el problema no es la revelacion de efectos. El problema esta en aprender de alguien que no tiene la caoacidad de enseñar, ni tecnicamente ni teoricsmente. Y perdon por la ortografia que va desde el movil. Um saludo!

----------


## MagNity

maenk,existe ya otros hilos que hablan justo de este tema, a poder ser, sigue las aportaciones en los hilos abiertos si ya existen, así mantenemos la información unida.

----------


## S. Alexander

Adelante, adelante, y luego venid aquí quejándoos de que vuestro público blablablá, de que los niños ya no tienen ilusión y de que no entendéis cómo han podido pillaros el FP. Antes me ardía la sangre, ahora mismo solo siento pena (y lo digo en serio, siento pena, me da tristeza, me da lástima, me produce un sentimiento de: puffff). Parafraseando a M. Goñi, antes la magia era un secreto y, como a una mujer bella, había que conquistarla (fin). Ahora tiras una piedra y te salen cien mil secretos, y cien mil "magos" que cobran a 50€ sus profanaciones mágicas en eventos.

Seguid así, sois muchos y vais a ganar, pero sabed que como vosotros hay mill millones de millones, y que amen realmente la magia y guarden el secreto, que *era* *el juramento del mago*, van muriendo poco a poco y quedando menos hasta que desaparezcan.

Un abrazo caza-trucos

S. Alexander

----------


## JL.GZ

Personalmente creo que te sigue ardiendo, deberías relajarte  :Smile1: . Primero aclararé mi mensaje, David Copperfield - Flying (720p) - YouTube, crees que que porque no vea los...en fin...(y que hace 15 años de esto? pues que quieres, yo lo tengo claro ahora y antes, y aviso que no conozco el método...). Lo que digo es que hay actuaciones muy mágicas o vistosas, como prefieras, que el conocer o no conocer el secreto no las deja de hacer muy bellas o mágicas.

Pienso que un buen mago y un buen espectáculo bien llevado hace que el público (aun conociendo algún secreto) no pueda seguirlo por completo y no dejará de asombrarse. Conociendo muchos secretos como conoceréis, me decís que sois capaces de seguir todos los pasos y que nunca os asombráis?. En el peor de los casos si ha pagado por ir a ver tu espectáculo, creo que le seguirá gustando si está bien hecho. Hemos dejado de ver actuaciones? nos han dejado de gustar por conocer algunos o muchos secretos?

Aquí no creo que nadie este a favor, se habla de la realidad existente que es la que hay (nos guste o no). Y creo que un gran método de frenar las revelaciones como dice maenk es a través de la ética y de la concienciación. Si el que desvela lo hace por ignorancia o por sentirse un poco importante...o...no se, pero le gusta la magia, se le podrá corregir. Al que solo lo hace para tener followers y sacar dinero las provocaciones se la sudan (hablando en plata), me viene a la mente un tal M...U...
Para reforzar el punto diré, llevo mas de 60 horas(y las que me quedan...) practicando la mezcla de Derek DelGaudio, por ejemplo. Crees que me hace gracia que venga alguien y me diga pero si no mezclas...

Ahora tiraré un par de hachas al aire...Estamos en la época de la información y guardar secretos no es cosa fácil que digamos, véanse las cuentas suizas reveladas por el empleado del banco HSBC, wikileaks o el programa Prima de espionaje de EE.UU..
Está mal que alguién desvele en youtube secretos, y más secretos que no son suyos,SI. Pero está bien que todooos los magos famosos (buenos) saquen libros o DVD's sabiendo que se los van a piratear? Yo, ahí lo dejo...
Está bien que las tiendas de magia vendan secretos? A mi personalmente no me hacen una entrevista sobre mi ética, no me piden un video actuando o estar afiliado a alguna asociación mágica...me piden mi tarjeta de crédito y punto. También lo dejo ahí...

Volviendo al primer punto y para terminar, si es imposible cambiar lo que no está en tus manos, habrá que cambiar lo que si lo está, refiriéndome a lo que intente transmitir con la ilusión óptica, hacer las actuaciones tan buenas, tan vistosas que sea un placer verlas (conociendo el secreto o sin conocer).

Y creo que esto es todo, por el momento al menos, jejeje. Saludos.

----------


## S. Alexander

Te reto. Coge una cámara (por favor), vete a un pariente, o a alguien de confianza, explícale el secreto de lo que le vas a hacer y luego házselo.

Ahora hazle un juego del que no pueda conocer el secreto.

Observa la diferencia.

Ahí está la magia.

Alucino...

Un...

S.

----------


## JL.GZ

Estoy echando una partida y estoy de muy buen humor, así que dejémoslo aquí. Claro que hay diferencia por supuesto, jamás dije lo contrario en fin...

Como creo que ya lo viste, edito lo que me parece de mal gusto. Ahora te hablaré con mas calma, sin duda ojalá nadie supiera nada, pero es que la realidad no es esa (en lo que se refiere al youtube, que es de lo que estoy hablando). Sobre lo que borre, te diré que a mi me gusto como hiciste, pero no nos pensemos que la gente es idiota, por favor. Que no sepa como va, porque lo poco que sé lo se de cartas, no quiere decir que no cante (espero que me entiendas). Si hablamos de evitar contradicciones con el espectador, a mi me resulta paradójico por ejemplo que un mago que puede hacer aparecer monedas del aire, cobre entrada...no si me explico y si me quieres entender entiéndeme y sino pues lamento mucho que te quedes con esa opinión. Más no le puedo hacer, los iletrados de ciencias es lo que tenemos, jejeje

Saludos y buen rollo  :Smile1:

----------


## renard

A mi la gente que revela me train sin cuidado y los que lo ven aun menos se que la gran mayoria dejan la magia al ver la dificulta las horas de practica necesarias y la dedicasion que hace falta para llegar a ser un mago decente.Aun estoy por oir a alguien decirme se como haz echo lo vi explicado en youtube.
pd Sergio no estoy de acurdo con tigo nunca nos ganaran por muchos que sean, por la simple razon de  que la mayoria abandonan y los que no abandonan se unen a nosotros.

----------


## eidanyoson

Cuando no existían los ordenadores la mayoría de la gente no sabía como se hacían los efectos especiales. Por lo menos la mayoría. Y si la película era buena la gente disfrutaba con ella.

 Hoy en día la mayoría de los efectos son generados por ordenador, pro tanto la gente conoce cómo están hechos (aunque no sean capaces de hacerlo ellos). Y si la película es buena la gente disfruta con ella.

 El problema es que cada vez hay mejores efectos especiales pero veo menos películas que me gustan.

 El resto pensadlo vosotros.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Estoy echando una partida y estoy de muy buen humor, así que dejémoslo aquí. Claro que hay diferencia por supuesto, jamás dije lo contrario en fin...
> 
> Como creo que ya lo viste, edito lo que me parece de mal gusto. Ahora te hablaré con mas calma, sin duda ojalá nadie supiera nada, pero es que la realidad no es esa (en lo que se refiere al youtube, que es de lo que estoy hablando). Sobre lo que borre, te diré que a mi me gusto como hiciste, pero no nos pensemos que la gente es idiota, por favor. Que no sepa como va, porque lo poco que sé lo se de cartas, no quiere decir que no cante (espero que me entiendas). Si hablamos de evitar contradicciones con el espectador, a mi me resulta paradójico por ejemplo que un mago que puede hacer aparecer monedas del aire, cobre entrada...no si me explico y si me quieres entender entiéndeme y sino pues lamento mucho que te quedes con esa opinión. Más no le puedo hacer, los iletrados de ciencias es lo que tenemos, jejeje
> 
> Saludos y buen rollo


Jo tío, no lo vi xD

Ponlo otra vez o lo que sea. ¡No hagas eso, hombre!

¡Nadie te va a comer por poner nada, y si te comen, cómetelo tú a él! Pero no pongas algo y luego lo quites, que yo no he leído nada xD

Como te he dicho por privado, aquí mis hermanos Renard y Eidan, les quiero un montón, les respeto un montonazo, les admiro, aprendo de ellos, y podría llegar a una relación así contigo, e incluso más fraternal aún, pero ni por un segundo, a no ser que cambie de idea, voy a dejar de ser fiero defendiendo el secreto de la magia y defecándome en el alma de quienes no lo protegen o defienden esa actitud.

Un abrazo muy amistoso, ¡pierde cuidado, la lengua está para usarla!

S. Alexander

----------


## JL.GZ

no leyera esto, ya te mande la respuesta por privado :P

Saludos majo ^^

----------


## maenk

Nadie dice que revelar juegos sea correcto...simplemente digo que no es tan grave como parece,porque la gran mayoría que ve estos vídeos(en mi opinión)son amantes de la magia.
Luego,hablo sobre Youtube porque veo a gente que simplemente se abalanza sobre los usuarios a arrancar cabezas.Simplemente pido algo de compresión por ellos,por su ignorancia,como diría Sócrates

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues hace poco, días (si no horas, no sé con exactitud), uno de esos reveladores ha cogido material de un amigo mío y lo ha revelado en YouTube. Un material que él mismo se ha currado y ha puesto dinero para ponerlo en circulación.

No solo eso: los youtubers no ponen referencias. Solo son trucos, es un robo a mano armada, te lo cogen, lo revelan y ya puedes haberte tirado 7 meses con un movimiento que lo tienes revelado en el Youtube.

¿Te parece de justicia no arrancar la cabeza metafóricamente a alguien que atenta criminalmente contra la propiedad intelectual de esta manera?

Y os cuento algo más: La excusa de que eso solo lo ven amateurs es falsa. Me ha pasado (y solo llevo 5 años) que 3 profanos se hayan liado a aprender técnicas, juegos y secretos de youtube para destriparme. Me pasó en mi primer año, me pasó en mi segundo año y me ha pasado en 2012.

¿Le he hecho yo mal a alguien? ¡No! Era solo gente que no soportaba la magia, que no la aguantaba, que veía todo como mentiras que atentaban contra su ego. Cogieron internet, se lo recorrieron, resultó que el DL estaba revelado por ahí junto con otras técnicas y otros objetos, y, ¡tachán! En torno a 8 personas sin poder ver magia hasta que esa persona no estuviese.

*¿Quizás es que no habéis estado en la piel de alguien realmente afectado por la falta de secreto para opinar lo que opináis de que no es tan grave?*

Pensadlo, por favor.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Osk

En mi trabajo, hay una persona a la que no le gusta la magia. Cuando se enteró que yo era mago, me dijo: "a ver, tu a mi no me engañas"... Solucion: no hago magia en el trabajo. Si lo hiciera, él lo tomaría como un reto  y, seguramente, acabaría buscando en youtube.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Oslatir

Muy buenas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y realmente no conozco a nadie. Pero quería exponer lo que esto me parece a mi. Como dije en mi presentación empecé con la magia hace 5 años, pero lo tuve que dejar por temas personales y hasta hace dos meses que acudo a clases no me había puesto en serio a aprender este arte, y  creo que es un arte y que no se deberían divulgar esos secretos que tanto nos ha costado memorizar o técnicas que tanto nos ha costado aprender. Como yo es obvio que todos hemos comprado libros de magia, hemos gastado nuestro dinero con tal de aprender esto, entonces si hay gente la cual se descarga esos libros de internet (hablo de libros que aun estan en el mercado) o se pone a mirar videos de youtube de gente que destripa trucos, haciendo con esto que cualquiera pueda ser un "mago" por saber hacer trucos de internet. Sinceramente la magia debería ser un arte oculto, que quien quiera aprenderla de verdad tenga que investigar para saber que comprar. Pero no mirar videos en youtube que te explican todo tipo de técnicas. Como dijo Alexander anteriormente la magia no debería revelarase al público profano, al menos esa ley siempre existió. 

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Iban

Ando ahora leyendo un libro de Michael Close. No lo tengo delante, así que voy a citarlo de memoria (y mal, casi seguro):

Viene a decir en algún sitio que si un mago no quiere que le copien los secretos, no sólo no debería publicarlos, sino tampoco ejecutarlos. Los magos tenemos la mala costumbre de pensar que podemos apropiarnos de cualquier cosa que veamos, y añadirla a nuestro repertorio.

----------


## maenk

> Pues hace poco, días (si no horas, no sé con exactitud), uno de esos reveladores ha cogido material de un amigo mío y lo ha revelado en YouTube. Un material que él mismo se ha currado y ha puesto dinero para ponerlo en circulación.
> 
> No solo eso: los youtubers no ponen referencias. Solo son trucos, es un robo a mano armada, te lo cogen, lo revelan y ya puedes haberte tirado 7 meses con un movimiento que lo tienes revelado en el Youtube.
> 
> ¿Te parece de justicia no arrancar la cabeza metafóricamente a alguien que atenta criminalmente contra la propiedad intelectual de esta manera?
> 
> Y os cuento algo más: La excusa de que eso solo lo ven amateurs es falsa. Me ha pasado (y solo llevo 5 años) que 3 profanos se hayan liado a aprender técnicas, juegos y secretos de youtube para destriparme. Me pasó en mi primer año, me pasó en mi segundo año y me ha pasado en 2012.
> 
> ¿Le he hecho yo mal a alguien? ¡No! Era solo gente que no soportaba la magia, que no la aguantaba, que veía todo como mentiras que atentaban contra su ego. Cogieron internet, se lo recorrieron, resultó que el DL estaba revelado por ahí junto con otras técnicas y otros objetos, y, ¡tachán! En torno a 8 personas sin poder ver magia hasta que esa persona no estuviese.
> ...


Me parece lo más normal del mundo que al creador de un efecto le siente como una puñalada trapera el ver su efecto en Youtube,pero si contestamos insultando,con boncas,etc, lo más posible es que no baje el video.Se resentirá y pensará "Pues que X se j****,y no solo eso,quizás también la tome con la comunidad mágica entera y suba más juegos.
Dado que creo que estos usuarios sólo quieren contribuir a la comunidad mágica,consdero que es mejor pedirle que baje el vídeo,explicarle lo erróneo de esa acción y darle otras formas de participar en la comunidad mágica.
Ahora bien,si el que sube el vídeo tiene menos seso que una mosca y no atiende a razones,se reporta y listo  :Ouch: .Pero nunca debemos meternos en su juego y ponernos a insultarles.Incluso a veces esto sea lo que pretenden,llamar la atención como "troll"
Y yo no he dicho que sólo vean los amateur los videos.Los suben los amateurs,pero los videos los ven los interesados por la magia,mago o no.Así que yo creo que el público que te mira los juegos en Youtube son los que más quieren ver la magia.¿Por qué sino perder tiempo investigando juegos que nunca van a hacer? Eso o que se sienten insultados en su ego y quieren verte fracasar  :117: .




> Los  magos tenemos la mala costumbre de pensar que podemos apropiarnos de  cualquier cosa que veamos, y añadirla a nuestro repertorio.


Bueno,¿no hay una regla de "Si no está publicado,o no tienes permiso del autor no se copia" o eso me lo he inventado yo?

----------


## S. Alexander

> tenemos la mala costumbre de pensar que podemos apropiarnos de cualquier cosa que veamos.


Jejeje, creo que se cumple con la humanidad en general.

Te crees que es tuyo todo lo que pisas... te adueñas de la tierra que tú vees... =P

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Iban, ¡lo estoy disfrutando! Ya sabes a lo que me refiero. De momento en la biografía hasta me siento identificado en muchas cosas =/

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Creo que esta bien que se revelen efectos en youtube , de ahí han salido y saldrán grandes magos no entiendo porque se molestan si es excelente para formar nuevos magos, arriba la revelación!!

----------


## Ochosi

> de ahí han salido y saldrán grandes magos



Por ejemplo?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo creo que lo dice en tono irónico. Lo contrario no tendria sentido.

----------


## Iban

Que levante la mano el que no haya ido a Youtube buscando un juego mal hecho, para descubrir el secreto de algo que nos está matando de curiosidad...

----------


## Osk

> Que levante la mano el que no haya ido a Youtube buscando un juego mal hecho, para descubrir el secreto de algo que nos está matando de curiosidad...


Ya puedes cerrar el hilo, pues  :117:  :117:  :117:

----------


## Ochosi

Claro que sí Iban, la gran mayoría lo hemos hecho. Pero lo que se cuestiona aquí es si está bien o no ofrecer la posibilidad de que alguien (quien sea) sacie esa curiosidad con un simple vistazo a youtube

----------


## alvarovilla

Osea que esta bien para unos.pero para otros no?

----------


## feeleez

no creo que este bien para nadie, para eso existen los libros, los cuales  tienen un precio, y creo que ningun profano pagaria lo que valen solo por saciar su curiosidad,y creo que es ahi donde se debe mantener la revelacion, explicacion, en los libros, algunos diran "pero ahora tenemos videos, es más facil seguirlo, más claro"
si pero al ser videos , es igual de facil piratearlos y conseguirlos en internet, y ahi el profano si se daria el tiempo,pero para "descargar " un libro, primero deberia saber su nombre, los juegos que contiene, leer las tecnicas, etc, cosa de la cual no se daria el tiempo y desecharia toda opcion de saber el secreto, a menos claro que realmente este interesado en la magia.

Con esto no digo que yo jamas he visto un video revelado en youtube, puesto que si lo he hecho, pero prefiero evitarlo  y aprovechar el material que antiguas generaciones con tanto trabajo redactaron.

----------


## julioso

Una anecdota que me contaron hace tiempo, no recuerdo las palabras tal como eran, asi que la digo de memoria. Espero que con ella se entienda mi opinion sobre el tema.

Un dia un chico se le acerco al maestro (Vernon) y le pregunto si podia enseñarle magia, el maestro le pregunto si estaría dispuesto a sacrificarse horas y horas practicando; a lo que el chico le dijo que sí. El maestro le contesto que no tenía nada que enseñarle, pues practicar no debería ser un sacrificio.

Con esto quiero decir que por mucho que busquen en youtube, compren libros para ver la magia revelada...no van a acabar con la magia y no debería preocuparnos lo mas mínimo, si es cierto que hay alguno que revela cosas recién publicadas por otros, incluso las vende... Pero los actos de esas personas hablan por ellos mismos.

El único daño que hacen es a los editores, o los artistas vendiendo sus publicaciones; y aquí os pregunto ¿quien no ha comprado un libro de magia por tener ese libro en su estantería? tenerlo nuevo, sin rayones ni abolladuras (obviamente con el fin de estudiarlo) pero sabéis a que me refiero.

no creo que que haya un mago que deje de comprar libros por verlos revelados en youtube.

¿y cuántos espectadores os habéis cruzado que os hablen de revelaciones en internet?

Saludos J.Enguita

----------


## Hack07

Pero no sólo trucos y juegos sueltos en "YouTube", también os podéis encontrar DVD's enteros y libros. Hace poco si no me equivoco estaba el "Utopía" por ahí rondando.

Bajo mi punto de vista, la gente tiene libertad para hacer lo que quiera, no podemos prohibir algo o ponernos en pie de guerra porque eso alentará más a la persona en cuestión. Es como cuando a un niño le quitas un caramelo y le dices "lo tienes prohibido"; querrá el caramelo con más ganas y fuerza que nunca. Lo mismo pasa con la magia, es mejor no darle importancia. Quien quiera revelar, que revele. El porcentaje de gente que busca juegos y magia específicos en YouTube, el 80% son magos que quieren tener otras referencias, el 10% son destripadores que quieren saber cómo se hace y el otro 10% querían buscar guarrerías y se equivocaron (Estadísticas estimadas).

Personalmente, la gente que conozco es demasiado vaga y perezosa para buscar un juego que les haya hecho, además de que tampoco sabrían cómo buscar.

Puf, hacía meses que no escribía, pero ha sido ver el post y no sé, me he inspirado xD

Un saludete a todos

----------


## julioso

Dices que el utopia estaba en youtube... cualquier usuario que ha comentado en este post sabe páginas en las que encuentra el utopia para descargarlo.

Youtube si es cierto que es útil... encunetras videos que valen para aprender,arturo ascanio especial rip - YouTube encontre ese video que debia tener grabado alguien, disfrutadlo ya que creo que no esta en el foro.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Una anecdota que me contaron hace tiempo, no recuerdo las palabras tal como eran, asi que la digo de memoria. Espero que con ella se entienda mi opinion sobre el tema.
> 
> Un dia un chico se le acerco al maestro (Vernon) y le pregunto si podia enseñarle magia, el maestro le pregunto si estaría dispuesto a sacrificarse horas y horas practicando; a lo que el chico le dijo que sí. El maestro le contesto que no tenía nada que enseñarle, pues practicar no debería ser un sacrificio.
> 
> Con esto quiero decir que por mucho que busquen en youtube, compren libros para ver la magia revelada...no van a acabar con la magia y no debería preocuparnos lo mas mínimo, si es cierto que hay alguno que revela cosas recién publicadas por otros, incluso las vende... Pero los actos de esas personas hablan por ellos mismos.
> 
> El único daño que hacen es a los editores, o los artistas vendiendo sus publicaciones; y aquí os pregunto ¿quien no ha comprado un libro de magia por tener ese libro en su estantería? tenerlo nuevo, sin rayones ni abolladuras (obviamente con el fin de estudiarlo) pero sabéis a que me refiero.
> 
> no creo que que haya un mago que deje de comprar libros por verlos revelados en youtube.
> ...


Como editor contesto  :Smile1: . No dejan de comprar libros. Ni siquiera empiezan, sí es algo que afecta y mucho.

Pero sobreviviremos  :Smile1:

----------

